# Iphone or Android? Help me decide.



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

My contracts almost up and bell has this promotion going on right now. Renew contract for another 3 years and get pretty much almost all smartphones or iphone 3gs at $0. I'm aware that every smartphone now needs a data plan, but I can't justify tacking on another $25 +HST onto my existing plan. Anyone have experience using just wifi on these phones?

And what should I get? Iphone or android? Bell has a whole bunch of android phones; HTC: desire Z, incredible S, HD7, Wildfire S ect.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

If you like touch phones, you can't go wrong with an iphone. I have a 3gs and my wife has a 4. I can't imagine life without it!

Wifi works good. My wife uses viber alot. The new iphone 4 (coming out in sept?), i think, will have iMessage. Just like BB messenger. 

If I were you, I would get a 4! I think if you get the subsidized price for the phone, you are required to have a data plan contract. 

I'm looking for a used iphone 4 to buy to replace my cracked up iphone3. 

I heard the htc desire HD is supposed to be not bad. I haven't really kept up with the new android phones, maybe someone else can shed some light on those.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Iphone end of story


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

I talked to a bell representative over the phone and they said that I'm eligible for an upgrade without any restrictions at the lowest price stated on the bell website so I don't think that I'll be forced to add on a data plan.

However, my current plan does have unlimited web browsing but I'm told that that is the equivalent to a data plan for regular phones, and won't work for any smartphones, bummer. So I guess if I want internet usage without going through wifi I'd have to get a data plan.

I do like the iphone but I don't like the apple software. Much prefer the freedom of android. Probably gonna lean towards an HTC phone, but which one...


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

dont forget jail breaking an iphone opens up Alot of options.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Android..all the way*

I am an Android fan. Having used both types I like android way better. The iphone is a nice peice of hardware but having to use itunes and pay for most good apps makes me mad. Yes you can jail-break it but why should you have to, (unless you like doing that sort of thing) I cant stand big companies that force you to use their proprietory stuff. The Android has alot of great (mostly free) apps and does everthing an iphone can. I like the way the user interface it layed out on android better and hey..it has a cool green robot as its mascot...lol. The only problem is trying to decide which phone to get. I have a Sony Xperia x10 (rogers) and cant put it down. As for a data plan I would get one, then you can use google maps as a gps (voice turn by turn) and other great apps (timmies finder) on the road. Just my two cents...good luck.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i am also an android fan. The new galaxy 4g is pretty awesome. I also think the android is a bit faster on web browsing. But if you want apps., iphone is still better.


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, I've narrowed my choices to two: HTC Desire Z or HTC Incredible S. Probably gonna go for Desire Z, good choice?


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Go for the Incredible S! Slide out keyboards are a pain!


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it just me or does it say on the bell site that a 1 year contract for the HTC Desire Z is $0?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

smash said:


> Is it just me or does it say on the bell site that a 1 year contract for the HTC Desire Z is $0?


I think it's just you  .
0 years-$499.95
1-$474.95
2-$449.95
3-$0.00

Maybe try them both out from a freind?
I'd probably get HTC or LG myself



> My contracts almost up and bell has this promotion going on right now. Renew contract for another 3 years and get pretty much almost all smartphones or iphone 3gs at $0. I'm aware that every smartphone now needs a data plan, but I can't justify tacking on another $25 +HST onto my existing plan. Anyone have experience using just wifi on these phones?
> 
> And what should I get? Iphone or android? Bell has a whole bunch of android phones; HTC: desire Z, incredible S, HD7, Wildfire S ect.


I'm in the same same boat as you in terms of contract


----------



## Cheon (Jun 22, 2011)

I phone 4. It has wifi so barley use any data. Barely use my comps any more.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Having had some experience with Android phones - I can definitely highly recommend the Motorolla Atrix!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

mortava said:


> Having had some experience with Android phones - I can definitely highly recommend the Motorolla Atrix!


Does the Atrix have a micro Sd slot. I use them like floppy disks. I never have to worry about syncing, only back ups.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

smash said:


> Is it just me or does it say on the bell site that a 1 year contract for the HTC Desire Z is $0?


I was told the same thing at a source store. It is a promotion, one without a specified end date.


----------



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

*android or iphone*

I currently have the HTC Desire HD android, I love it. I have used both android and Iphone and prefer android myself but i have lots of friends with iphone who love them. 
Ive found that android has most the apps that iphone has sometimes for free when youd have to pay with iphone anthough im told that if you want games iphone is the way to go. 
I like the choice you get when buying an android, better range of sizes and features. Whichever you choose you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Just came back from a Bell store. Apparently Bell forces every customer to buy data for all their smartphones and Iphones, on top of that your plan has to total at least $55/month before they'll let you have the $0 promotion price for the phone on a three year contract else they'll flame you with a $400 no contract fee if you really want the phone. What a surprise on my part since when I talked on the phone with a bell rep they said I was entitled to a smartphone upgrade at the lowest promotion price with no restrictions.

I don't know how people can afford to pay $55/month +system access fee +HST for just a single phone line on top of all the other bills you gotta pay, especially in this economy (Bravo to all you parents with kids who don't pay their own phone bills). In a year that's enough to pay for a single class worth of tuition's including a book.

In this modern age, all I want is to upgrade my old run down Motorola and not be forced to sign up for additional unwanted services.

Education or phone? Tough decision to make. Thanks for the help Bell.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

smash said:


> Just came back from a Bell store. Apparently Bell forces every customer to buy data for all their smartphones and Iphones, on top of that your plan has to total at least $55/month before they'll let you have the $0 promotion price for the phone on a three year contract else they'll flame you with a $400 no contract fee if you really want the phone. What a surprise on my part since when I talked on the phone with a bell rep they said I was entitled to a smartphone upgrade at the lowest promotion price with no restrictions.
> 
> I don't know how people can afford to pay $55/month +system access fee +HST for just a single phone line on top of all the other bills you gotta pay, especially in this economy (Bravo to all you parents with kids who don't pay their own phone bills). In a year that's enough to pay for a single class worth of tuition's including a book.
> 
> ...


Telus has/had one android smart phone that you could get on the contract for 0 dollars and did not require data plan works on wifi (just be careful if you do want to use a fair bit of data away from wifi to sign up for one of there short term plans first or its gona cost you)

LG Shine Plusâ„¢ with Googleâ„¢Â*|Â* SmartphonesÂ*|Â* Phones & devicesÂ*|Â* TELUS Mobility

not as nice as the htc or iphone but it works


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Trust me..Choose education over phone..period.

As for the cost, that is how they trap you. I have seen one of Bell's competitors slowly increase the early cancellation fee over the last several years. It started out as $400, then added the greater of $100 or $20 per month. I have no idea when they added the $100 to cancel the data plan, you could end up paying up to $500 to cancel your plan. There is a provision in the fine print in the contract that permits them to do that, even if they cancel your account. That company's name starts with the letter R. 

We had 4 smart phone account with them, now down to 2. When the final one goes it will be a 15 1/2 year account with them. They don't seam to care, they are suckering new subscribers faster than they are losing them.

I recommend that you choose wisely, if you can't afford a smart phone account, wait until your education has finish. The smart phone is a 3 yr commitment, after which you have paid out $3000 or so dollars and have nothing in return except for a convenience for 3 yrs. 

Put that into your education, and you have it (the education) for life.

Steve


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Steve for the advice.

As for the phone, I don't think I'll be getting a new one for a while or at least until September when my contract expires.

Bell and the few other telephone companies in Canada just makes things difficult for small time customers. It's like they don't understand that some people are struggling students or low income individuals that aren't looking to be bullied into signing a commitment to hand over their hard earned money when they really need the cash to pay for other more important things. These large corporate companies are already making enough money as is and they complain that they aren't making money when they have to deal with people who pay less than their prescribed $55/month. 

Although owning a smartphone is not really a necessity, it can be a really useful tool since society and the internet have really become one and having the internet with you at all times on a small device really proves beneficial. Whether I'm waiting for that crucial job email or looking for directions to the next job site, it really is convenient to be able to check on my phone to find that information. That being said, I can say that the majority of people know how to use the internet and would vouch that using one of those old school phones without internet capabilities is really a telephone companies way of saying "hey, we ain't giving you the luxuries of technology because you can't afford it".

I'm writing this message on my friends HTC smartphone in the park via wifi, convenient eh...no data needed.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

you have to remember they are for profit companies. The sell their product for the highest price they can. I respect your decision to choose education over the phone. Most employers are happy to leave a message on voice mail, as long as you get back to them in a reasonable time frame. Even if it is leaving them a message after they are off work. The convenience of a smart phone is an expensive one. 

Steve


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I would go with something like this!

Google Image Result for http://www.oaktreeent.com/web_photos/Telephones/Brick_Charcoal_Cell_Phone_web.jpg


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I am looking for a new cel phone. I don't need a data plan but I do do alot of texting. love my Itouch but had the keyboard. was looking at the Blackberry torch but now am not sure. I have and LG one right now and love the keyboard. If the phone had a button keyboard it would be a no brainer. I have an Itouch but not the one with a camera but I have a nice camera anyways. I am so confued. Stay with Telus or change to Fido. I wsh someone would just hand it to me and say here you have no choice. lol*


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *I am looking for a new cel phone. I don't need a data plan but I do do alot of texting. love my Itouch but had the keyboard. was looking at the Blackberry torch but now am not sure. I have and LG one right now and love the keyboard. If the phone had a button keyboard it would be a no brainer. I have an Itouch but not the one with a camera but I have a nice camera anyways. I am so confued. Stay with Telus or change to Fido. I wsh someone would just hand it to me and say here you have no choice. lol*


smartphone without data plane = next to useless and more $$ in the long run (when you realize how useless it is without data plan and have to add that to contract later on)


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I haven't had a data plan ever and use wifi were I can. If not i don't go online. This is so hard. I had better luck picking my laptop and camera.*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

I WILL CHOOSE Android ( samsung galaxy s2 ) , IT BECAUSE 
LOTS THE PEOPLE USED IPHONE NO ANY SPECIAL AND STILL PAY OVER $200 + SIGN CONTRACT !! ( IPHONE IS GOOD, BUT DEPEND WHAT DO YOU NEED IT FOR ! )
I WILL CHOOSE samsung galaxy s2 !! LOOK COOL!
IF YOU DO NOT JOIN DATE PLANE! IPHONE / Samsung galaxy s2 = NORMAL PHONE !


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I went Galaxy S Vibrant..... haven't looked back since March!! (Virgin = Bell)
AMAZING handset - and Android is the way to go - it's catching up to iphone fast. And I see it going beyond!
My girlfriend has iphone 3gs for a year and a half - no complaints - but not that great
my Vibrant kicks a** over the iphone handset.

Just do the android !! 

*sent from my samsung vibrant android totally awesome phone


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm a fan of the iphone myself


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm happy with my Telus Mobility Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate.

My wife had Bell & hated it.

Now she has Roger's and got her Android Galaxy phone without a data plan (uses wifi). Used to be that you could sign up for data, cancel in the first month, pay a $100 fee and have your smartphone operate just on wifi. They closed that loophole this summer and now you pay hundreds or thousands to cancel your data plan. 

She mostly uses her wifi at home or when visiting relatives. If she's with me, she can piggyback off my plan using my wifi Hotspot function/app.

Unless you really love Bell, look at some of the other companies and see what they offer. Although not as reliable, Mobilicity and Wind Mobile have very cheap plans & smartphones which may be more suited for your student-level budget. Check with your peers/friends to see if any of them have a phone with one of these companies and how they like them.

Anthony


----------

